# Anyone diving this weekend?



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

Would like to go diving this weekend, if anyone is thinking of going out I would be very interested. Will spilt all cost of course.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, diving into the woods. Man, the rutt is close now.


----------

